# Outside Shower On 25rs-s Not!



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Help me out on this one,

The new to us 2006 25RS-S has no outside shower, so where do I cut the hole to install it without inetefering with the frame, etc.
I just ordered one from CW.
My friend's 2003 has one and I can measure, but there may have been frame changes since then.
Was this a separate option?
I thouht it came with all the Outbacks.

We really use it in the summer, plus Bianca needs it!

Dave

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nope - the '06 25RSS does not come with the Outdoor Shower. Check out this thread for a related discussion about aftermarket installation (on various models)...

Outdoor Shower Thread


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Great thread, Wolfwood, BUT no pictures or dimensions as where to install it.
I will most likely cut a hole for it under the bathroom sink as the easiest to attach to water. My 21RS is on the left front side. I just don't want to cut a hole in the wrong place.
Does someone with a 25RS-S have an outside shower that can send the location to me?

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

There is a thread going right now with a pic link further down the thread.

Link to thread..Click

Carey


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Outback Georgia,

This sounds like a mess but it is the best I can do. Put the first hole in the middle of where you want it to go. Then start cutting an equal amount in both directions. Where ever you hit first you have to go in a seperate direction. I was thinking about a magnet to find the studs but , ooops Aluminum. Luckily though the studs are at least 2 feet apart from what I can tell.

There is one way I know that works for finding the studs. You can't do it in the rain though. Fire up the heater towards later in the afternoon, leave it on. Later in the evening and maybe even the next morning go and look at the sides of the trailer. Since Aluminum will tranfer heat better the studs will show on the outside of the trailer in the dew. Thought about your predicament for 15 minutes at least and that is the best I could come up with.

Mike C


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Dave, have you tried a stud finder?









Leon


----------



## scouser (Apr 4, 2005)

NJMikeC said:


> Outback Georgia,
> 
> This sounds like a mess but it is the best I can do. Put the first hole in the middle of where you want it to go. Then start cutting an equal amount in both directions. Where ever you hit first you have to go in a seperate direction. I was thinking about a magnet to find the studs but , ooops Aluminum. Luckily though the studs are at least 2 feet apart from what I can tell.
> 
> ...


Why don't you try using a stud finder.

Mal


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

I haven't started yet, I am working this week, plus going to Houston until Friday, then to Cordele!

Dave


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Thestud finder I have is a cheap little magnet type which wouldn't help him. How do the electronic ones wok?


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

The electronic ones are ultrasonic and depend on reflections back to the hand held sender. I do have one, and I will try it tomorrow. Seems like a great idea to be sure before I cut a hole.
The idea of cutting the inside first is also great, so a mistake will not show on the skin.
I am waiting for the shower from CW to arrive.
Many thanks to all who posted, still hoping for a 25RSS owner with a shower to get a better idea where the factory mounts it.
I could e-mail Gilligan.
Some engineering drawings from Keystone would be best!

Dave


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Dave,

Not sure if this will be any help to you or not but we just purchased a 2007 25RS-S. The exterior shower is placed in the same "cabinet" as the exterior stove. It is mounted to the inside of the exterior "cabinet" directly to the left of the stove. I can take a picture tomorrow if you would like but Keystone also has one at: http://www.keystone-outback.com/?page=gallery

I haven't looked but my guess is that the connection is actually off of the interior sink supply. May be another mounting option for you but I am not sure since I am not familiar with the '06 models.

Paul


----------



## mrw3gr (Feb 19, 2006)

umm...I have the outside stove like that in the picture but I have the faucet and the sink, not a shower. Probably could be modded as a shower though but not sure I could cook in the "rain"







I use the stove out there as much as I use the sliding drink table under it!


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> In 2006, Keystone got rid of the outside shower. They replaced it with a self coiling hose that attaches to the taps on the camp kitchen. Attach a garden hose nozzle and voila, an outside shower.


Had the outside shower on our old sob and like the sink and coil hose much better. I have a valve on the end of the hose adjust water temp shut off the valve on the end of the hose and connect the shower head. Now instead of getting water all over around the Outback we run the hose out to a tree so mud won't be tracked around and inside the tt.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Learn something new everyday. I thought stud finders looked for the magnetic nails or screws. I would say though that my Home Depot special is only about 70% accurate leaving me guessing more then I like.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Bummer for you. Don't know why Outback decided to eliminate the outer shower. The new sink nozzle is useless for what we use the shower for.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I miss the outside shower, too, especially when coming back to the TT after hitting the beach.

So, I just use a splitter and use an outside hose next to the water supply in the campground. Of course, that won't work if you don't have the water supply, but, hey, who dry camps, anyway?









Mark


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Looks like on 05 they still used the Shower nozzle at the fold-down sink, but who wants to shower under the awning area? That is my camping living room!

Dave


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Looks like on 05 they still used the Shower nozzle at the fold-down sink, but who wants to shower under the awning area? That is my camping living room!
> 
> Dave


I've seen this before and the only thing I can think of (besides washing hands) is to have this close to the door(s) so you can simple wash off feet/legs and then walk right into the Outback.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I relocated mine under the bathroom sink. I simply drilled a hole center of the cabnet and worked my way slowly untill the hole was big enough to recieve the shower box. I then used some wood cut to size and inserted into the wall on four sides and sealed with putty tape and silicon. The water connection were easy seeing as how they already were there but even if you had to add them all they are are tee's and flexable water lines which can be bought at Lowes or Home depot. A dremmel tool works great for cutting the hole and for reamming out the styrofoam to add the support wood. I think it took a couple of hours to do and it is out of the beaten path into the Outback. Kirk


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

..lets just trade campers...that will solve it


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Outside shower installed!

I looked at photos of earlier Outbacks and it seemed that the shower location was just aft of the area under the lavatory.
I measured where I thought it should go and cut a hole (removed the toilet first, as well as the panel next to it) from the inside, not through the outside skin. By using a router, I opened the hole up until I hit an aluminum frame member in each direction.

When finished, I had a hole perfectly sized for the outside shower, think it was 7 X11 inches. Looks like Keystone still frames in the location, just does not install the shower!
I then drilled a hole from the inside, and from the outside routed the opening. I installed the shower, with the mounting screws into the aluminum frame.
It was really easier than I thought it would be.
Plumbing was using Outback tees and flex hoses from Lowes.

I will post photos and detailed instructions soon, we are camping in Florida at Manatee Hammock this week.

Dave


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

mrw3gr said:


> umm...I have the outside stove like that in the picture but I have the faucet and the sink, not a shower. Probably could be modded as a shower though but not sure I could cook in the "rain"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was gonna say, an outside shower would be really nice but unfortunately our 28KRS doesnt have one. I was thinking of using the coiled hose that came with the outside sink to run from the faucet to a shower hose (like whats in the TT stock) and hang it from the awning brace. Then I have access to the hot and cold controlls as well as a sink. We would only use it for after swimming rinses. Just a thought, it may not work for those that use it as a full shower unless boondocking


----------

